# Experience with Farmina N&D?



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

Hi all,
Does anyone have experience feeding Farmina N&D kibble? 
5 month old mini poodle weighs 13.2 lbs

the bag advises to feed 1 and 1/2 cup a day - I feel like that is a lot, he is a puppy but he’s slowed down on eating and barely ate today (possibly self regulating since I’m over feeding?)
Anyways, super stressful cause I don’t know who to listen to! Any advice? I’m thinking to go down to 1/4 cup 3x daily until he is 6 months. If anyone cares or knows more about this ; it’s 440 kcals per cup.

any help is appreciated!!!! Thanks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Which formula are you feeding?

Peggy gets about half her calories from Farmina. She’s currently on this one:









She previously ate the large breed puppy version.

She also gets grain-free Honest Kitchen Whole Food Clusters (sometimes chicken, sometimes beef), as well as Weruva Paw Lickin’ Chicken wet food.

_Remember: The guidelines on the bag are just a starting point. You feed based on your specific puppy’s energetic needs, which can fluctuate, especially in developing puppies._


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not only are the amounts to feed simply guidelines, they're also calculated as the entire calorie intake for the day. It's not including any other treats or snacks given.

He may be slowing down on eating because he could be past the largest growth periods. Do you have an estimate of his height at the shoulder?










He is still growing and maturing so if he's leaving food uneaten, check with your vet first, but it should be ok to try a little less for a week or so and see how that goes. 

Do you have any idea how big, height and weight, his parents are? 
At 13+ lbs in 5 months, he's a big miniature and might even go a bit oversize.

My bigger, but still in-size mpoo boy is now at 16+ lbs, probably 14-15", and weighed about 10lbs at 20 weeks, for comparison.


----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Which formula are you feeding?
> 
> Peggy gets about half her calories from Farmina. She’s currently on this one:
> View attachment 500310
> ...


That’s the one I use - puppy formula mini


----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not only are the amounts to feed simply guidelines, they're also calculated as the entire calorie intake for the day. It's not including any other treats or snacks given.
> 
> He may be slowing down on eating because he could be past the largest growth periods. Do you have an estimate of his height at the shoulder?
> 
> ...


Not sure about the parents - we were actually told he was a toy when we got him, then he turned 8-9 lbs towards 4 months and I questioned everything - got an embark test done and it “estimates” he will be 17 lbs - he is 13” from shoulder to floor (still said small poodle as 100% of his breed) but definitely not a toy


----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

marychafs said:


> Not sure about the parents - we were actually told he was a toy when we got him, then he turned 8-9 lbs towards 4 months and I questioned everything - got an embark test done and it “estimates” he will be 17 lbs - he is 13” from shoulder to floor (still said small poodle as 100% of his breed) but definitely not a toy


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

marychafs said:


> That’s the one I use - puppy formula mini


Which protein? I don’t see any that recommend 1.5 cups for a 5-month-old of Hugo’s size. That does seem like an awful lot.

Honestly, I think it’s important you focus on establishing a feeding routine at this point, considering all the changes you’ve made to Hugo’s diet in the past few months. Weigh him weekly. Discuss any health concerns with your vet. But don’t stress.


----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Which protein? I don’t see any that recommend 1.5 cups for a 5-month-old of Hugo’s size. That does seem like an awful lot.
> 
> Honestly, I think it’s important you focus on establishing a feeding routine at this point, considering all the changes you’ve made to Hugo’s diet in the past few months. Weigh him weekly. Discuss any health concerns with your vet. But don’t stress.


Same one as you, so the feeding guidelines base it off their estimated adult weight - which I wasn’t sure about so I contacted Farmina and she said to feed 1.38 cups daily (any 1 1/2) and to increase to 1.88 (just above 1 3/4) once he’s at 6 months - which again seems like sooo much to me. Anyways, I have booked a vet apt next Friday to see. I had a fecal sample done a few weeks ago and he was 100% normal, again he is acting normal and pooping normal so I’m not sure 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)




----------



## marychafs (3 mo ago)

more photos for reference - I don’t know if he’s over his growth spurts, not sure. First time having a poodle


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

marychafs said:


> Same one as you, so the feeding guidelines base it off their estimated adult weight - which I wasn’t sure about so I contacted Farmina and she said to feed 1.38 cups daily (any 1 1/2) and to increase to 1.88 (just above 1 3/4) once he’s at 6 months - which again seems like sooo much to me. Anyways, I have booked a vet apt next Friday to see. I had a fecal sample done a few weeks ago and he was 100% normal, again he is acting normal and pooping normal so I’m not sure 🤦🏻‍♀️


She may have been confused about Hugo’s size because I don’t see a serving size that big on the label. And either way, remember: Those servings are just a starting point. And see how they drop in size as your puppy gets older and growth slows?

We can’t judge body condition from the photos you’ve provided—poodle fluff is deceiving!–but I understand you’re stressed. I hope your vet is able to ease your worries. Help them to help you and Hugo by tracking his total daily intake from now until your appointment, including even small scraps of human food or puppy treats.


----------

